# Spicy Thai Grilled Shrimp. Easy Recipe.



## OChunter375 (Mar 27, 2011)

Here's a recipe I used last week. The shrimp came out great. I used a pound of medium sized shrimp. It was about 6 skewers of shrimp with 5 to 6 shrimp on each. I marinated for about a hour and half. They had a real nice kick. I also made the same marinate for wings. Came out ok. I think the wings need more time in the marinate. 


Ingredients
1 lb Peeled and*deveined Gulf*shrimp
1/3 cup Sriracha Thai hot sauce
2 teaspoons Worchestire sauce
1/3 cup olive oil
1 clove garlic minced
1 handful of cilantro, chopped
1 teaspoon sugar
Directions
Mix the hot sauce, Worchestire, oil, cilantro, sugar and garlic in a glass bowl large enough to hold the shrimp.
Add the shrimp to the bowl and place in the refrigerator.
Allow the shrimp to marinate for 1 – 2 hours. *The longer the time, the spicier the shrimp, but don’t go past 2 hours.
Preheat the grill to medium-high.
While the grill heats up, skewer the marinated shrimp.
Grill the marinated shrimp skewers for about 3 minutes per side. *Be careful not to over-cook the shrimp, they are done once they turn opaque.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Sound good!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

MMMMMMMMMMM............Thai food


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

Yummy ... have to try this one soon


----------



## OChunter375 (Mar 27, 2011)

Real easy. You won't be disappointed.


----------

